
What If a Female CEO Acted Like Elon Musk? - dsr12
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/08/elon-musk-new-york-times-interview-ceo/567835/?single_page=true
======
Udik
Yes, what if a female CEO had founded the first private space launch company
and had made it into the world's most successful and revolutionary, and had
brought a small electric cars company to huge worldwide success and astronomic
stock market valuations. What if she had spent days and nights at the factory,
working 140-hours weeks for months, never taking holidays longer than a week
in the last ten years?

Then, would we pardon her an emotional interview and a few tears? I'm
completely, absolutely sure we would.

~~~
Udik
What's the reason for the downvotes and the flagging? All I've said is that
people are judged for what they do, not for displays of emotions or tears. If
Lisa Su, CEO of AMD, gave an emotional interview saying it's been a lot of
hard work to get the company where it is- do you think that the shares of AMD
would have as much as a blip? No way, she's doing a fantastic job, nobody
would give a damn about her display of emotions.

------
patrickg_zill
Is there a woman, even a woman in history, that is the equal of Elon Musk in
terms of accomplishment?

~~~
dang
Good grief. No more MuskMania on HN, please.

~~~
patrickg_zill
In my defense the article _is_ about Musk :-)

